# Turners en Guadalajara



## zapobiker (Jan 18, 2007)

Abusando de su bondad:

Necesito engrasar los bujes de la suspensión de mi Turner Flux, llevo 6 meses que me mude a Zapopan y de las tiendas de bicis que conozco ninguna tiene la pistola especifica para este fin ( las turners tiene bujes en ves de baleros y tienen una entrada especial para inyectarles grasa a los bujes) SI alguno de Uds. conoce una tienda que pueda darme este servicio aquí en GDL. Me ayudaría mucho.

Por otro lado quiero conocer El bosque de la primavera, fui varias veces con un amigo pero ya dejo de rodar y no me aprendí las veredas como para salir solo, además fue en época de secas y ahora con las lluvias debe estar irreconocible. 

Alguien sabe si hay algún club o grupo que ruede los fines de semana por ahí y acepte nuevos miembros?

Saludos

Zapobiker:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pide la pistola a EUA, de casualidad es la pistola de grasa tipo M-Prep? Si es asi checa Dereto.com.mx ahi creo que vi una anunciada como en 200 pesos con grasa incluida.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Busca a DrF03s, creo que el bosque de la Primavera es como su patio de juegos. Tambien en su nueva bici usa igual bujes, y quizas tenga la pistola, pero no se.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

La pistola de la PrepM servive para casi todos los pivotes...en algunos queda un poco incomodo de aplicar, por eso Turner vende una que tiene la punta doblada

https://turnerbikes.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=90


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

zapobiker
SI alguno de Uds. conoce una tienda que pueda darme este servicio aquí en GDL. Me ayudaría mucho.
Por otro lado quiero conocer El bosque de la primavera.
Alguien sabe si hay algún club o grupo que ruede los fines de semana por ahí y acepte nuevos miembros?
Saludos Zapobiker:thumbsup:[/QUOTE said:


> Checa con Ramón de Alpha-bici (3121 4708), no es tienda, es taller pero el te resuelve el problema de tu bici. En cuanto a la Primavera, con llegar a las 8 a Postes en sábado o domingo te pegas con cualquier grupo, ya es cuestión de que poco a poco los conozcas para ver en que nivel de rodada (condición física y tipo de terreno) andan y decidas con quien te conviene rodar.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mantenimiento de Turner Flux*



zapobiker said:


> Abusando de su bondad:
> 
> Necesito engrasar los bujes de la suspensión de mi Turner Flux, llevo 6 meses que me mude a Zapopan y de las tiendas de bicis que conozco ninguna tiene la pistola especifica para este fin ( las turners tiene bujes en ves de baleros y tienen una entrada especial para inyectarles grasa a los bujes) SI alguno de Uds. conoce una tienda que pueda darme este servicio aquí en GDL. Me ayudaría mucho.
> 
> ...


----------



## zapobiker (Jan 18, 2007)

Gracias Crisillo y Tacubaya, si igual compro la pistola , pero prefiero dejarle este trabajo a manos expertas ya que no cuento con las herramientas para hacerlo.

Voy a contactar a Alpha bici como menciona doccoraje para ver si me resuelven.

De lo del bosque primavera voy este fin a las ocho a ver con quien me pego.

Saludos

Zapobiker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

zapobiker said:


> Abusando de su bondad:
> 
> Alguien sabe si hay algún club o grupo que ruede los fines de semana por ahí y acepte nuevos miembros?
> 
> Zapobiker:thumbsup:


Uno de los grupos recomendables aqui en Gdl y siempre estan abiertos a nuevos integrantes son los TEQUILA BIKE, checa su pagina:
http://groups.msn.com/TERRABIKEJALISCO/_whatsnew.msnw

O si te animas mañana sabado unos amigos y yo iremos a la Primavera, la cita es a las 9:00 am en postes.

O si no el domingo haremos un recorrido a Etzatlan, que creo que ya blatido lo reseñó hace poco.

Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

[No es una ciencia , pero si no tienes al alcance un taller que tenga una pistola Manitou , grasa , torquímetro , que sepa quitar bushings , etc. etc. y que te garantize el trabajo , mejor hazlo tú , una Turner Flux no cuesta 500 pesos para arriesgarla en un taller chafón.
saludos.
the last biker]

No acostumbro recomendar "chafadas", Ramón es el mecánico que pidió Ziranda para los Turbo en el Nacional de Tapalpa.:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> [No es una ciencia , pero si no tienes al alcance un taller que tenga una pistola Manitou , grasa , torquímetro , que sepa quitar bushings , etc. etc. y que te garantize el trabajo , mejor hazlo tú , una Turner Flux no cuesta 500 pesos para arriesgarla en un taller chafón.
> saludos.
> the last biker]
> 
> No acostumbro recomendar "chafadas", Ramón es el mecánico que pidió Ziranda para los Turbo en el Nacional de Tapalpa.:thumbsup:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No me referí al taller que Ud. recomendó , en tal, caso hubiera posteado colgado de su mensaje.

Yo le recomendé al Sr. que preguntó , basado en que ; a los talleres que fué no tenían una pistola para engrasar zerks .

the last biker.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

zapobiker said:


> Abusando de su bondad:
> 
> Necesito engrasar los bujes de la suspensión de mi Turner Flux, llevo 6 meses que me mude a Zapopan y de las tiendas de bicis que conozco ninguna tiene la pistola especifica para este fin ( las turners tiene bujes en ves de baleros y tienen una entrada especial para inyectarles grasa a los bujes) SI alguno de Uds. conoce una tienda que pueda darme este servicio aquí en GDL. Me ayudaría mucho.
> 
> ...


bueno, creo que el problema radica desde la incognita: ¿Qué hace un zapobiker hasta guadalajara? jajaja!! si siguieras por rumbos del zapo yo tengo la pistola para grasa que necesitas y vivo en la prol. de la 15 sur, acá en Zerezotla! jajaja, y si no pues seguro lastbiker también tiene... pero bueno, opciones más reales:

A) lo más facil es comprar la pistola con grasa desde la pagina de turner. 
B) la otra es como dice lastbiker, desarmarla y engrasarla manualmente (un poco mas dificil que simplemente apretar un boton como si tuvieras la pistola).

bueno, como comentario extra, cuando compré mi flux tuve el mismo problema, una vez hasta fui a "la tienda autorizada para vender ellsworth" suponiendo que podrían ayudarme dado que también son cletas de primer nivel y el mecanico: 1) no tenía ni idea de qué era una Turner; 2) no concebía la idea de que mi bici no usara baleros, y; 3) sobra decir que no tenía la herramienta necesaria... entonces opté por comprar la mia!

saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Turners en Puebla*



triphop said:


> B) la otra es como dice lastbiker, desarmarla y engrasarla manualmente (un poco mas dificil que simplemente apretar un boton como si tuvieras la pistola).
> 
> bueno, como comentario extra, cuando compré mi flux tuve el mismo problema, una vez hasta fui a "la tienda autorizada para vender ellsworth" suponiendo que podrían ayudarme dado que también son cletas de primer nivel y el mecanico: 1) no tenía ni idea de qué era una Turner; 2) no concebía la idea de que mi bici no usara baleros, y; 3) sobra decir que no tenía la herramienta necesaria... entonces opté por comprar la mia!
> 
> saludos!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C. Fer. :
Vale la pena revisar de vez en cuando el apriete de los pivotes , sobretodo si no tienen loctite , hace unos días un amigo de Guadalajara que también tiene una Turner Flux fué a rodar a Hidalgo , se le aflojó el tornillo que va junto al eje de centro y de milagro no lo perdió , pero se atoró entre el cuadro y el crank .

Afortunadamente iba con ellos Eyderman y le echó la mano , el problema es que en esos pivotes algunas traen tornillo torks y nadie llevaba una llave T-40 .

Echame un fonazo , a ver cuando rodamos , nada mas que no sea a las 6 de la mañana .

Por cierto estamos organizando la reunión -rodada de Mexican Turners ,150 kms en dos días en la Sierra Norte de Puebla , ya están puestos 7 amigazos , uno de Guadalajara, uno de Morelos , uno de Toluca , dos del DF y dos de Puebla , puro Fluxero !!!!

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## zapobiker (Jan 18, 2007)

DrF035 said:


> Uno de los grupos recomendables aqui en Gdl y siempre estan abiertos a nuevos integrantes son los TEQUILA BIKE, checa su pagina:
> http://groups.msn.com/TERRABIKEJALISCO/_whatsnew.msnw
> 
> O si te animas mañana sabado unos amigos y yo iremos a la Primavera, la cita es a las 9:00 am en postes.
> ...


Ahi estoy a las nueve!

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola Zapobiker:

Tu Turner Flux esta muy, pero muy chida, tienes que sacarla mas, esa bici esta clamando por kilometros y adrenalina.

Me dió mucho gusto conocerte, lastima que no coincidimos a la llegada, pero cuando menos ya nos conocimos y nos ponemos de acuerdo para los proximos fines.

Con esa bici, SI eres aceptado en mi grupo Extreme Elite, para que ruedes con nosotros  No, no es cierto, es pura broma yo tambien estoy abierto a rodar con quien se nos quiera unir, somos un grupo que lo unico que buscamos es pasar un rato agradable de sana convivencia y emocion.

Aqui envio unas fotos de la rodada que hice hoy, para que vayas ubicando las rutas.

A proposito DOCCORAJE, no te conozco personalmente, pero este martes pasado y hoy sabado me parecio ver tu bici, la que haz posteado alguna vez en este foro, en la Primavera, ¿si eras tú?
Para ya ubicarte a ver si tambien en estos dias hacemos una rodada.

Saludos
















































Foto de flora y fauna que se pueden ver en este bosque.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> A proposito DOCCORAJE, no te conozco personalmente, pero este martes pasado y hoy sabado me parecio ver tu bici, la que haz posteado alguna vez en este foro, en la Primavera, ¿si eras tú?
> Para ya ubicarte a ver si tambien en estos dias hacemos una rodada.
> Saludos


Si anduve el martes y ayer en la Primavera, el martes con los que van a hacer la Ruta del Conquistador hicimos Mosca, Hoyo ***** y Preciosísima (no Hermosísima como la renombraron en los nuevos letreros) y ayer con los que normalmente ruedo (Maromeros) subimos por La Cevada, camino ancho hasta la Pirinola y una vereda poco conocida para llegar al Caballo Eléctrico y regreso por La Bruja.
Por las fotos ya veo que tu te aventaste Vigía II, por cierto muy buenas.
Que tal la subida de piedras negras?  
Salu2.
La foto es de archivo, árbol caído por La Pirinola.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Si anduve el martes y ayer en la Primavera, el martes con los que van a hacer la Ruta del Conquistador hicimos Mosca, Hoyo ***** y Preciosísima (no Hermosísima como la renombraron en los nuevos letreros) y ayer con los que normalmente ruedo (Maromeros) subimos por La Cevada, camino ancho hasta la Pirinola y una vereda poco conocida para llegar al Caballo Eléctrico y regreso por La Bruja.


Ah, muy bien, entonces si eras tu. Pues a ver si el proximo fin nos ponemos de acuerdo y hacemos algo, sirve que echamos una platicada, a ver si me das unos consejos para aligerar la bici que ando armando, porque por mas que le hecho cuentas a los gramos, como que termina con SOBREPESO.



> Por las fotos ya veo que tu te aventaste Vigía II, por cierto muy buenas.
> Que tal la subida de piedras negras?


Así es, hice el vigía 2. Y la subida de piedras negras que parecen una serie de escalones y como ya vienes cansado de la subida de curvas y grava suelta, siempre era un reto para mi, pero es precisamente en donde las suspensiones VPP o similares se lucen y hacen parecer las subidas con escalones cosa facil.



> La foto es de archivo, árbol caído por La Pirinola.


Excelente foto, y me hace reflexionar cuanta variedad de rutas hay por aca, de veras que vivir en Gdl y no ser Mtbiker es un pecado :thumbsup:


----------



## zapobiker (Jan 18, 2007)

Igualmente Dr !

Me dio gusto conocerte y te agradezco la invitación a rodar con uds.

En cuanto a la bici pues muchas gracias esta a tu ordenes para el dia que le quieras dar una vuelta ahi en la primavera.

Quedo en espera de la convocatoria para rodar el próximo fin y tener la oportunidad de conocer a todo tu grupo.

Saludos

Zapobiker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> View attachment 393925
> 
> Foto de flora y fauna que se pueden ver en este bosque.


ah su mmm, están evolucionando!!! todavía recuerdo cuando se llenaban los árboles de coyoacán de esas cosas, pero no tenían ramas! xD Eso si, que no te cayera uno en la cabeza o en el hombro :nono:

y aunque están horribles no les vayan a pasar los knobs de la llanta encima, que asco!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*una piedra en el camino me enseño que mi destino era rodar y rodar*



DrF035 said:


> Uno de los grupos recomendables aqui en Gdl y siempre estan
> abiertos a nuevos integrantes son los TEQUILA BIKE, checa su pagina:
> http://groups.msn.com/TERRABIKEJALISCO/_whatsnew.msnw
> 
> ...


DrFO35 leyendo tanta aventura que has tenido rodando cada vez me dan mas y mas ganas de un dia visitar Guadalajara yo vivo en california y la pregunta es si hay un lugar para poder rentar una buena bici ahi en Guadalajara para no tener que cargar con la mia.?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

foesfoesfxr said:


> DrFO35 leyendo tanta aventura que has tenido rodando cada vez me dan mas y mas ganas de un dia visitar Guadalajara yo vivo en california y la pregunta es si hay un lugar para poder rentar una buena bici ahi en Guadalajara para no tener que cargar con la mia.?


Estimado foesfoesfxr:

Todo depende a que le llames buena bici ?

Podrias definir buena bici ?

Si tu gusto por las bicis, va de acuerdo con tu nombre, entonces si va a estar dificil, porque en todo Mexico, solo hay una Foes FXR.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias por contestar Drfo35, mira si no me equivoco la unica foes en mexico es la tuya y si, efectivamente me gustan bastante las foes he tenido 3 una de las que tengo en este momento es igual a la tuya es una 2004 el unico incombeniente que no me gusta de ese año para atras es que no recibe una llanta mas grande que 2.1 atras. te lo digo porque tuve una 2005 y traia 2.35 sin problema.

mira al yo decir una buena bici me refiero a una bici en la que me pueda meter en cualquier terreno teniendo en cuenta que no conosco los trails de ahi, no se que tan tecnicos sean y de ese modo no tener sorpresas. 
a decir verdad tuve la impresion que podria rentar algo asi por las imagenes que he visto y el tipo de bicicletas que uds. usan curiosamente tambien tengo una Intense Spider, tengo una Ellsworth truth y una S-works.

la verdad los felicito muy buenas fotos y muy buenos recorridos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> a decir verdad tuve la impresion que podria rentar algo asi por las imagenes que he visto y el tipo de bicicletas que uds. usan curiosamente tambien tengo una Intense Spider, tengo una Ellsworth truth y una S-works


Como ya comentó the_last_biker, lo mejor sería que te trajeras tu bicicleta, rentar una en México es complicado (hasta donde sé). Cualquiera de las que tienes es apta para el terreno que hay en Guadalajara y lugares aledaños.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Gracias por contestar Drfo35, mira si no me equivoco la unica foes en mexico es la tuya y si, efectivamente me gustan bastante las foes he tenido 3 una de las que tengo en este momento es igual a la tuya es una 2004 el unico incombeniente que no me gusta de ese año para atras es que no recibe una llanta mas grande que 2.1 atras. te lo digo porque tuve una 2005 y traia 2.35 sin problema.
> 
> mira al yo decir una buena bici me refiero a una bici en la que me pueda meter en cualquier terreno teniendo en cuenta que no conosco los trails de ahi, no se que tan tecnicos sean y de ese modo no tener sorpresas.
> a decir verdad tuve la impresion que podria rentar algo asi por las imagenes que he visto y el tipo de bicicletas que uds. usan curiosamente tambien tengo una Intense Spider, tengo una Ellsworth truth y una S-works.
> ...


Awesome bike !!!

De veras que tu si sabes de bicis :thumbsup:

Mira foesfxr, yo te entiendo que viajar con bici, puede ser muy complicado.

Pero como un gesto de SOLIDARIDAD con el pueblo ******, que estan viviendo su peor crisis economica de la historia, cuando vengas a Guadalajara, yo te ofrezco en calidad de prestamo cualquiera de mis bicis, que al cabo yo nada mas estoy buscando pretextos para salir a rodar.
Nada mas confirmame la fecha de tu visita y nos ponemos de acuerdo.
Saludos.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*una cleta en mi camino me enseño que mi destino era rodar y rodar*

Drfoes de verdad que se agradece, es un bonito gesto de tu parte y creeme que te voy a tomar la palabra al igual y si un dia vienes por estos rumbos tampoco tienes que traer tu bici y esto va tambien para quien se quiera apuntar de cualquier parte de mexico o de aqui mismo, yo vivo exactamente en una ciudad que se llama Oxnard, CA estamos junto a la playa y tenemos un clima delicioso que se puede rodar todo el año pronto subire algunas fotos por lo pronto ahi les dejo una foto mas de mi establo.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Drfoes de verdad que se agradece, es un bonito gesto de tu parte y creeme que te voy a tomar la palabra al igual y si un dia vienes por estos rumbos tampoco tienes que traer tu bici y esto va tambien para quien se quiera apuntar de cualquier parte de mexico o de aqui mismo, yo vivo exactamente en una ciudad que se llama Oxnard, CA estamos junto a la playa y tenemos un clima delicioso que se puede rodar todo el año pronto subire algunas fotos por lo pronto ahi les dejo una foto mas de mi establo.


Muy buena bicicleta la Stumpjumper. ¿Qué tal la tijera "empujada"? He leído muy buenos comentarios acerca del tratamiento que les dan en Push Industries... ¿qué tan diferente es a una tijera de fábrica?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Drfoes de verdad que se agradece, es un bonito gesto de tu parte y creeme que te voy a tomar la palabra al igual y si un dia vienes por estos rumbos tampoco tienes que traer tu bici y esto va tambien para quien se quiera apuntar de cualquier parte de mexico o de aqui mismo, yo vivo exactamente en una ciudad que se llama Oxnard, CA estamos junto a la playa y tenemos un clima delicioso que se puede rodar todo el año pronto subire algunas fotos por lo pronto ahi les dejo una foto mas de mi establo.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Foesfoesfxr :
Pues en solidaridad con la solidaridad de Poncho (DrFoes ) cuando vengas a Guadalajara y quieras de una buena vez rodar un poco en las alturas , date una escapada y vente a Puebla (hay avión directo de Guadalajara ) , aquí también cuenta con bici prestada para que no tengas que cargar , hay nada mas me dices si quieres Turner o Intense o Ibis o Benotto .

Yo vivo en Puebla pero de casualidad ahorita estoy cerca de tu casa en California ,bueno relativamente yo tengo casa en Hacienda Heights y en Laguna Beach , hace rato fuí a rodar a San Dimas y mañana vamos a ir a Fontana , si gustas ir ahí vamos a estar en los trials de Southridge , aunque si te está un poco lejos de Oxnard .

Es probable que el mes próximo regrese a Calif en viaje de negocios y al Sea Otter .

Si vienes por Puebla no hay problema por bici.

the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

The Last bike que lastima que no vi tu mensaje a tiempo, creeme que hubiera encantando ir con uds. pero bueno ya sera para la proxima hoy tambien fui un rato por la mañana a rodar y bueno ahi les dejo unas fotos de solo algunos de los buenos caminos que tenemos por aqui. y de paso darle su ultima rodada a la intense ya que la voy a vender


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Spider*



foesfoesfxr said:


> The Last bike que lastima que no vi tu mensaje a tiempo, creeme que hubiera encantando ir con uds. pero bueno ya sera para la proxima hoy tambien fui un rato por la mañana a rodar y bueno ahi les dejo unas fotos de solo algunos de los buenos caminos que tenemos por aqui. y de paso darle su ultima rodada a la intense ya que la voy a vender


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Foesfoesfxr:
No vendas ese cuadro , es ya casi un clásico , yo tuve uno igual ( ball burnished ) solo que tamaño mediano el tuyo me parece que es large , esas Spider en sus primeras ediciones eran bastante ligeras cuando traían los 8 baleros del mismo tamaño después aumentaron algo de peso con los 4 baleros sobredimensionados y sus respectivos receptáculos , el amortiguador Fox Ava era bastante efectivo , yo lo usaba completamente abierto .

Los paisajes de tus fotos me recuerdan algunos lugares por los que he rodado en Calif. (Topanga, Lake Casitas y Simi en Ventura )

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

